# My First Rod 60-100 Daytime Sword/Deep Drop



## Nice.Try (Dec 31, 2013)

I decided to try my hand at building a rod after looking at a few, of what I consider to be, higher end production rods and being unimpressed with their fit/finish. I have also used a few of the custom "sword" rods that seemed lacking. To avoid trashing a set of Winthrop guides or an expensive blank in case my attempt failed miserably I opted to do a stand up sword rod using a Calstar Boomer JR blank, SIC HB guides, Winthrop roller tip and a #4 Aftco short bent butt. Overall I am happy with how it came out but there are many lessons learned. The butt wrap didn't come out with a cross section facing up at the angler, I used thin blue painters tape instead of thick masking tape to end epoxy sections and I had it glass smooth until I tried a final coat with high build.....
Next will be a set of graphite blanks with Winthrop guides and Ajusta-Butt...


----------



## pats (Jul 20, 2013)

good job


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Looks good! Not many of us on here build the big beef sticks, and it's nice to see you doing it.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

man that looks pretty good for a first attempt. I also have problems getting that central image of a cross wrap to start on the top of the blank in the right spot. 
here are some suggestions on that topic: you don't need to fit the cross wrap in that tiny space between the fore grip and stripper guide. I just wrap up the blank and mount that guide right on top of the cross wrap, after epoxy. I usually have first 2 guides mounted on the cross wrap. here is an example
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1395434
but, if you do find yourself putting a wrap in short space, try compressed spacing (would have looked fine w/ the wrap you chose, things like diamonds and chevrons) to fit more images like the diamond in that area. Looking forward to seeing that next one. I like the heavy duty stuff. Jim


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Really nice. Your finish looks great as does the wraps even if they don't face up they still look good. Cool color combinations.


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

i thought it would bug me honestly but then i saw it. that wrap looks sick and i am kinda digging the not centered wrap. it is different and cool looking. seems like from images it gives it more dimension! great job. here are some picks of my first diamond wrap and my last rod build 80# class calstar blank and full aftco roller guides, seat and gimble. need to take a completed picture before it gets beat up.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

What is the process for wrapping guides on offshore rods, what thread and finish over the thread? I've been looking a lot at building inshore rods but not sure where they differ from the big sticks. Rod looks great by the way!


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

JKD said:


> What is the process for wrapping guides on offshore rods, what thread and finish over the thread? I've been looking a lot at building inshore rods but not sure where they differ from the big sticks. Rod looks great by the way!


I double wrap, and do not use Color preserver on heavy rods. but it's basically the same idea. Same finish, Flex coat high build in my case. 2 or 3 coats.


----------



## Nice.Try (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the comments, everyone. It has definitely become addicting or at least feeds my OCD....
BigEgg, I like the green and actually contemplated doing some sort of green color combo. After a few test wraps trying out tiger wraps I became impatient, but I like them a lot.


----------



## Nice.Try (Dec 31, 2013)

JKD said:


> What is the process for wrapping guides on offshore rods, what thread and finish over the thread? I've been looking a lot at building inshore rods but not sure where they differ from the big sticks. Rod looks great by the way!


Take this with a grain of salt as I am a newbie, but I did one underwrap using size A and a double over wrap using size D. All NCP thread to avoid color preserver, some say it prevents the finish from getting down to the blank. I can buy this theory as I was practicing tiger wraps and removed some thread after letting CP dry allowing me to see the barrier it creates.... Again take it with a grain of salt.

Lots of good info on this guys Youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/anglersenvy


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the clarifications


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Excellent videos!


----------

